# BIG white spot



## Sosbart (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi! We went on vacation and I dumbly put a feeder in... UGH!!! Disaster mess when I returned. I did a large water change (which was probably a mistake now looking back) and actually already lost a fish. Now my platy has a large white spot (the size of a hole punch) on her tail, where it attaches to her body. My guppy's tail looks like a corner is folded over but haven't noticed any white anything on the tail. Thoughts on disease.... Should I add salt in the tank?? I have coppersafe from an ich outbreak and pimafix, which i have never opened. Thanks for your help


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

White spot? Like fuzzy? If it's fuzzy, that's a fungus. Salt helps in disease recovery so it may help but you need some serious meds here.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

My thoughts as well. Salt would help for sure. That much of a water change at once probably was a bad idea, 25% max at once.


----------



## Sosbart (Feb 2, 2012)

My guppy's abdomen is all swollen. It looks like he swallowed a pea. The guppy is still active though. The platy's spot seems to be gone so i do think that was fungus. Is the guppy a goner? I gave them both a salt bath last night as a last resort for the guppy and they have pimafix and salt in the aquarium. Any thoughts.....


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Is your guppy pregnant by any chance?


----------



## Sosbart (Feb 2, 2012)

No, it's a boy. It's the only guppy in the tank and I've had the guppy for months. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Sosbart (Feb 2, 2012)

Just wondering... talked to the fish store guy and he said to euthanise the guppy. I didn't really want to do that b/c I am holding onto the hope that he might get better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

The guppy may be bloated. I would fast him for a few days and see if he improves. BTW: salt does not actually cure anything, it actually destroys the fishes organs inside. So from now on I would not use salt to treat any disease. There are meds out there to take care of diseases in fish and none of them have salt in them. Salt, aquarium salt, is used for saltwater fish only not freshwater fish. Most freshwater fish are sensitive to salt, for example: clown loaches and plecos are sensitive to salt.


----------

